# handy little gadget.



## MCRIPPPer (Feb 25, 2014)

here is a little thing that is used for machining the end of a screw. i don't have every length screw needed so i cut down longer ones. the problem is they are hard to grip. i used to thread them into a nut and spin it in reverse with an upside down tool. now i use this little thing. just drill and tap a hole, and part it off, then slice in half with a hacksaw. i put the orings on to make it stay together but its not needed.


----------



## ozzie46 (Feb 25, 2014)

What a neat idea! Thanks for that 

Ron


----------



## barnesrickw (Feb 25, 2014)

Stealing that idea too.  Thanks. 


Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------



## RonGinger (Feb 25, 2014)

I just take a nut of the right size and saw it from one edge into the center. I have a collection of them in various sizes, and it just takes a few seconds to cut one of a new size.


----------



## BaronJ (Feb 25, 2014)

RonGinger said:


> I just take a nut of the right size and saw it from one edge into the center. I have a collection of them in various sizes, and it just takes a few seconds to cut one of a new size.



Hi Ron, Guys,
I use this method as well !  The advantage is that the nut will clean up the end of the thread when its unscrewed.  I find it very handy when making grub screws from long bolts or threaded rod.


----------



## ausdier (Feb 25, 2014)

Split nuts for me too.
Just had to make some stainless weld in studs for my neighbour.
Used two nuts as far apart as I could to keep bolt straight.
Then just machined hex heads to desired size.
Cheers.


----------



## buckcreekman (Mar 9, 2014)

I just drill and tap a hole in a piece of metal the right thickness I want the nut , Then screw it in the metal and cut the excess off ,Works for me.


Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------



## buckcreekman (Mar 9, 2014)

That should have been bolt sorry guys.



Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------



## jmshep (Mar 10, 2014)

I'd like to put a vote in for the 'handy little gadget' 
Although I use the split nut method, sometimes the only available nut is smaller or the same size as the screw head,  then the thread is not held tightly in the chuck.  
Thanks for the idea


----------



## Fabrickator (Mar 10, 2014)

I made something similar some time ago to cut down set screws w/o damaging the threads.  Mine is threaded and I put a couple of splits in it for compression.  I was going to make a few in the more common sizes when I have nothing to do.


----------



## rleete (Mar 10, 2014)

Fabrickator said:


> ...when I have nothing to do.


 
I take it you aren't married?


----------



## Fabrickator (Mar 10, 2014)

Ha, Ha.  She's a quilter and she's glad to get rid of me...  A match made in heaven, for sure.


----------



## BaronJ (Mar 10, 2014)

jmshep said:


> I'd like to put a vote in for the 'handy little gadget'
> Although I use the split nut method, sometimes the only available nut is smaller or the same size as the screw head,  then the thread is not held tightly in the chuck.
> Thanks for the idea



I've been lucky I guess.  Not been caught in this situation.  I do see a big advantage here particularly if a short bolt or screw is needed.  A recess drilled into the back of the gadget to take the head of whatever you need to shorten.  Also a quick touch with a lathe file can be used to clean the end of the thread after machining.


----------



## gus (Mar 10, 2014)

Very smart ideas.


----------



## gus (Mar 11, 2014)

ausdier said:


> Split nuts for me too.
> Just had to make some stainless weld in studs for my neighbour.
> Used two nuts as far apart as I could to keep bolt straight.
> Then just machined hex heads to desired size.
> Cheers.




Hi Ausdier,

Good Idea. Will KIV for next job. 
I use the DIY Bandsaw to cut bolts using Bimetal BandSaws,using a DIY Jig Fixture. Gives me a very clean cut and not much burrs to take off. A cheaper and lower grade gets blunted when cutting Grade 5 Bolts.


----------



## ausdier (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi Gus.
Glad you like it.
Cheers.


----------



## MCRIPPPer (Mar 16, 2014)

Fabrickator said:


> I made something similar some time ago to cut down set screws w/o damaging the threads.  Mine is threaded and I put a couple of splits in it for compression.  I was going to make a few in the more common sizes when I have nothing to do.





BaronJ said:


> I've been lucky I guess.  Not been caught in this situation.  I do see a big advantage here particularly if a short bolt or screw is needed.  A recess drilled into the back of the gadget to take the head of whatever you need to shorten.  Also a quick touch with a lathe file can be used to clean the end of the thread after machining.




interestingly my original has both these features, you just can't see it very well in the pics. the back is counterbored pretty deep and it is threaded to hold the bolt tight. 

here is an image of the cross section. 






it also works as a nice fixture for some jobs. here is the setup i used to machine some "t nuts" to mount my taper attachment to the lathe bed.


----------



## Oilydog (Mar 20, 2014)

Excellent innovation!  I will be making one shortly. Thanks for the idea ...


----------

